

BART developers get 1 percent time - lemieuxster
http://api.ge.tt/0/9rYLFS6/0/blob
As seen here: http://bart.gov/schedules/developers/gtfs.aspx
======
cpeterso
BART has been advertising their RSS feed and developer services (on BART) for
a while now.

I have been very impressed by BART's real-time train schedules on their mobile
website.

